# What is this please?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've just found this hidden away in the garage of my Knaus.

It's about 4" x 3" and, although it may be something very obvious, I haven't a clue what it is or does.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have seen one of those before.

If it starts ticking, run like hell. 8O


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

A back box 

No idea what is behind though - is it a backing box for light fittings / reverse sensors / temperature sensor?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Have you thought of looking inside?................... :idea: 

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Its only got two screws.  

tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Come on guys - you're not helping the OP at all.

Anyone with an ounce of sense can see that it's clearly a digitum granloper box, looks like the MKII to me.

Not a good idea to take the screws out - the spring loaded grimboplex inside will scatter the contents everywhere.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Come on guys - you're not helping the OP at all.
> 
> Anyone with an ounce of sense can see that it's clearly a digitum granloper box, looks like the MKII to me.
> 
> Not a good idea to take the screws out - the spring loaded grimboplex inside will scatter the contents everywhere.


Thats rubbish it only scatters the contents on a MK1, your some help, if you do not know what you are talking about best to keep shtum :roll:

ray.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am now intrigued to know as I dont have one on my 2007 Knaus an want to complain about the omission  

Where does the cable go to and is that a twiddle adjustment knob on the LHS?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it a Knaus trap?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> That's rubbish it only scatters the contents on a MK1, you're some help, if you do not know what you are talking about best to keep shtum :roll: ray.


Well I may have got my MKI and MKII mixed up but at least I can spell schtum :lol:

It's so satisfying to be able to answer the call from a fellow motorhomer - help is always at hand and technical questions quickly answered.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ask someone with Knaus.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wi Fi Antenna/booster??? GPS/Sat Nav aerial (Tomtom traffic type device??) 

I only say that as it looks like a stub aerial sticking out of the left hand side !! (and it is a guess :wink: )


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought that looked like a knantenna too.

Unscrew the box an gissa look please. I want to Know, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tonyt said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > That's rubbish it only scatters the contents on a MK1, you're some help, if you do not know what you are talking about best to keep shtum :roll: ray.
> ...


Hmm, Just like you to get and all pedantic when proved wrong, this is just whats wrong with this forum.. Some folk just can't take criticism.. Thats it I'm off.

ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> .................. That's it I'm off.........ray.


Yep, me too - I made the effort to drag myself off the beach to come here and offer advice to fellow travellers and my input receives only ridicule - I'll just go back to the beach bar.

Good luck Keith - maybe in another few forum pages you'll get a reply that actually helps - who knaus!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got a similar black box in an overhead locker. Its the back cover to a radio speaker.
I suspect the actual box is a standard item used to protect the bck of small electric fittings, so no real help.
Maybe its a tracker device.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you for the broad range of replies you've cobbled together.

The cable goes down and through the floor.

Removal of the screws does not get a flurry of components scattered everywhere but does reveal the contents - as photo below.

Does this more revealing picture help you decide the possible reason for it being where it is - and what it is likely to do?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Thank you for the broad range of replies you've cobbled together.
> 
> The cable goes down and through the floor.
> 
> ...


Just as I thought!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Anything to do with a wi-fi aerial?? :roll: :roll:


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

thats the flux capacitor


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

From the look of the 2 USB leads, I suspect it's either a GPS aerial or alarm location device


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a tracker


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tonyt said:


> KeithChesterfield said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the broad range of replies you've cobbled together.
> ...


Hi.

We were both wrong it is a MK3. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No eye dear.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

If its a tracker they did a rubbish job of hiding it.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

JP said:


> If its a tracker they did a rubbish job of hiding it.


Hi.

No they didn't, that is just a decoy.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

is it for a wireless rear view camera? 
Aerial send signal to front monitor :?: 

Alan H


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you don't renew the Dilithium crystals the engine just won't take it Jim.

According to Scotty anyway ....... I would ask Spock meself. :?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

747 said:


> If you don't renew the Dilithium crystals the engine just won't take it Jim.According to Scotty anyway ....... I would ask Spock meself. :?


Now I think we're getting closer.

My vote would be a Flux Capacitor.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

tonyt - My vote would be a Flux Capacitor. 

That doesn't look like anything I found in the garage!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wish I could get my hands on that schematic. :lol:


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

she looks older than six to me !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wrong all of you!

Its an old Gas detector for when you get gassed and robbed and that in your van!

Its probably not been working for years. You have been lucky!!

You need one of these.

https://sites.google.com/site/motorhomefruitcakes/gas-attack-products

PM me your details and Ill get one shipped to you ASAP. Phew. Lucky for you I saw this thread!


----------



## miffy (May 8, 2011)

:ffxi5: rolf Harris wrote a song about one of those :idea:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks, u lot just cheered me right up, woke up in a horrid mood    

Mandy 

Trouble is I don't know which one of u is being serious!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have one in our Swift - I know what it is 'cos I fitted it..... (see I have got some Knaus!)

it's the wireless transmitter for the reversing camera as already suggested, the signal comes in from the reversing camera and is then sent wirelessly (hence the name) to the receiver which is usually mounted near or on the dashboard (unless you have some very funny practices for reversing.....)

One wire feed in is the power feed from the reversing switch, the other is the feed from the camera (ours is mounted by the number plate lights - the camera I mean.....) our gizmo box like that is just above the water tank at the back of the vehicle.....

Now if you DON'T come back and say that a) you don't have a reversing camera or b) that it is a wired one, I will look reasonably intelligent.......

So hopefully you will not disillusion me and everyone else about my Status (no that's for the tele thingummy and we don't use that 'cos we've got satellite......)

Dave


----------

